# WTB-but having no luck finding it!



## mdrich4 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi everyone. Originally from AR. Lived in FL for a couple of years and now traveling, while hubby works with son and I get to spend time with the granddaughter. We are looking to settle, start a little homestead, be in the woods with no neighbors to speak of. Want to get back to the quiet countryside and let the grandchildren (there is another on the way) just be kids in the country. Like we did when we will young!

Any help would be greatly appreciated with this. We are looking to start a hobby farm/homesteading. We are looking for a structure that needs as much TLC as necessary to become livable and land that no more than $50,000 will buy. Prefer not to be north of KY, but.... Would consider land that already has utilities and no structure as we do have a fifth wheel (that we currently travel in). 

TIA for passing along any and all info that you may have!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

What part of Florida did you live? I am heading down that way and would like to gather as many opinions and thoughts of those who have lived there as I can!!
Thanks!!


----------



## mdrich4 (Dec 28, 2014)

Tampa Bay Area. We lived in Riverview (VERY, VERY BUSY) and Ruskin (a little more countryside and very close to the water). My opinion?...Love the climate, but it was too hustle and bustle, too many people stacked on top of each other, and that entire area smells. I am assuming from the water. And I could not grow a darn thing. the growing season is so different there, along with the rainy season and then no rain practically all winter...was confusing..ha! Good Luck.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am looking further south.....Bonita Springs.
Do you know much about that area??


----------



## mdrich4 (Dec 28, 2014)

No, sorry I do not know about Bonita Springs.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

mdrich4 said:


> Hi everyone. Originally from AR. Lived in FL for a couple of years and now traveling, while hubby works with son and I get to spend time with the granddaughter. We are looking to settle, start a little homestead, be in the woods with no neighbors to speak of. Want to get back to the quiet countryside and let the grandchildren (there is another on the way) just be kids in the country. Like we did when we will young!
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated with this. We are looking to start a hobby farm/homesteading. We are looking for a structure that needs as much TLC as necessary to become livable and land that no more than $50,000 will buy. Prefer not to be north of KY, but.... Would consider land that already has utilities and no structure as we do have a fifth wheel (that we currently travel in).
> 
> TIA for passing along any and all info that you may have!


Not sure I can post this here so I also sent you a PM. I came across this today on Craigslist and it is worth a look. http://www.golsn.com/listings/real_estate/homes-land/4362899.html


----------



## andrew3d (Jun 23, 2002)

It would be a big plus if you knew where you wanted to live. 
Lots of properties are out there. Have you tried landsofkentucky.com? Every state has a landsof.....com. Also, www.landsofamerica.com will work too.


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Not sure where you want to get planted but there are a lot of affordable places in Southern Oklahoma. We just relocated as well.


----------



## mdrich4 (Dec 28, 2014)

Jlynnp said:


> Not sure I can post this here so I also sent you a PM. I came across this today on Craigslist and it is worth a look. http://www.golsn.com/listings/real_estate/homes-land/4362899.html


Thanks so much! Will research this.


----------



## mdrich4 (Dec 28, 2014)

andrew3d said:


> It would be a big plus if you knew where you wanted to live.
> Lots of properties are out there. Have you tried landsofkentucky.com? Every state has a landsof.....com. Also, www.landsofamerica.com will work too.


We are constantly browsing thru LandsofAmerica.com, LandandFarm.com, etc. TN is our state of choice, but you cannot be too picky! :indif:

Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyRebel (Dec 23, 2014)

I live in Florida now. The North Central part near a town called Lake City. Lake city is a little bit busy but where we love, just south of that in a town called Fort White, there is absolutely nothing and we love it. Around us are nothing but people running farms and a few ranches and also people with horses. I love Florida, even though it gets hotter than the sun itself here, it does have very fertile land to grow most vegetables, although it is too hot for some vegetables. It is lso too hot to raise most sheep but cattle and chickens do very well. Land is not that bad in price either around here. I have seen 11 acres around here go for around $50,000. Although people sell their land and cannot say what you do on it, we try to keep it small town and prefer not build neighborhoods. All in all, I like living in Florida for all the benfits


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Jlynnp said:


> Not sure I can post this here so I also sent you a PM. I came across this today on Craigslist and it is worth a look. http://www.golsn.com/listings/real_estate/homes-land/4362899.html


That place has been for sale for at least 3 or 4 years now. Kinda makes a person wonder why. I haven't seen the property personally. 

GOLSN is a good site, though, and worth keeping an eye on. You can view results by location if that helps.

Good luck in your search! We're searching in TN, too, generally in the Fentress, Putnam, Morgan and Cumberland county areas. Not much here in the way of jobs. And some of the ground is rocky. But there are some really nice places, too.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Bellyman said:


> That place has been for sale for at least 3 or 4 years now. Kinda makes a person wonder why. I haven't seen the property personally.
> 
> GOLSN is a good site, though, and worth keeping an eye on. You can view results by location if that helps.
> 
> Good luck in your search! We're searching in TN, too, generally in the Fentress, Putnam, Morgan and Cumberland county areas. Not much here in the way of jobs. And some of the ground is rocky. But there are some really nice places, too.


We are right on the borders of Cumberland and Putman counties and you are right about rocky!! There is however a very nice place about 3/4 of a mile from us with a nice pond and plenty of outbuildings. Not sure on price but if you are interested PM me and I will get you the phone number.


----------



## mdrich4 (Dec 28, 2014)

andrew3d said:


> It would be a big plus if you knew where you wanted to live.
> Lots of properties are out there. Have you tried landsofkentucky.com? Every state has a landsof.....com. Also, www.landsofamerica.com will work too.


We have just been told we will be coming to the Knoxville area for work the first part of Feb!


----------



## mdrich4 (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow! Must be a sign?? We are coming to the Knoxville area for work in about a month and plan on immediately starting with a realtor and lender. Not good news on the lack of work or the rocky ground.


----------

